# Thank you Dick Monson!



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... on=Opinion

Nice editorial Dick! :beer:

I wish more landowners felt the same way you do.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Great letter Dick, Thanks for opening your lands to sportmen and women!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for opening your land hopefully by your example this will catch on in other towns across the state :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As always, Dick was a class act. Very nice editorial....and I loved the sarcasm.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Dick,

An excellent letter and I sincerely hope the state agencies, local officials, landowners and others will heed your call to work together for the common good.

Whatever happens, please do not give up (I don't believe you ever will) and stay the course. There are a lot of good people in rural ND and many might not even know of these initiatives for a variety of reasons.

All it takes is one individual in each county to speak out and things will change, and change for the better!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dick,

Thanks for the great article and opening up your land!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Great letter Dick! Would be nice if we could get more landowners to use the "ask befor you enter" signs. I smile when I see them..........even though they are essentially the same thing as a typical "posted" sign, they seem more inviting!


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Great job Dick. Once again!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice work Dick, Thanks! I also have been trying to get those same signs out too.
I can only speak for my town, but the hunting season does a lot for this small town. Without the hunters (res. and non res.) alike, It would make a big impact on us.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Thank you Dick. It is the farmers like you that make it possible for me to hunt. I appreciate your generosity.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice job Dick as always.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Eating the bread of tourism, but not willing to grind the wheat of access...

That is going to be my new favorite catch phrase when people want to talk about the future of ND hunting.

Bravo Sir, Bravo!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Dick,

Nice piece - makes a simple point and proposes effective actions.

Well done,
M.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Great article Dick.

Did you send it to any other newspapers? Would love to see it in a few others.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks guys. This topic can go to bed now.


----------

